# Grinder Plates



## bones1948 (Sep 30, 2013)

Have been reading threads on grinder plates,  I read that if you are grinding venison or beef for chili that you should use a larger plate with 1/2 holes so the ground meat is larger.  I have a waring pro grinder and it has 3 plates fine, medium and coarse.  The coarse plate is only 1/4.  I tried to find a larger plate but it seems like they do not make any larger plates for the model I have.  Do only the more expensive models come with the larger plates?  What make and model of grinder should I buy to be able to use a 1/2 inch plate? I also read that if you are going to grind twice to first grind through a 1/2 inch plate.  

Bones


----------



## tequilero (Sep 30, 2013)

Bones what model grinder is it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is some info from LEM. Figure out what size plates you have, #5, #8, #10/12 and so on. Then there are many companies that sell the standard size plates with a range of hole diameters...JJ

[h3]Grinder Plates[/h3]   This grinder plate template is to help you determine the size of the grinder plate you may need. You must print this off for true measurements. Simple right click on the template and click "print picture" to print off the template. Once it is printed, place your grinder plate on the chart to determine the size you need. Our grinder plates are a standard size and fit many makes and models of grinders. They have one notch in the plate, so they will not work on grinders that need 3 notches or a flat edge.

These are the approximate measurements of the diameter of the grinder plates:
 
#5 - 2 1/8"
#8 - 2 3/8"
#12 - 2 3/4"
#22 - 3 1/4"
#32 - 3 7/8"
  
 








What hole size do you need on your grinder plate?
Hole Size and Common Uses
(1/8") 3mm: Hamburger, bologna, hot dogs, jerky
(3/16") 4.5mm: Coarse Hamburger, regular sausages (polish, german, breakfast)
(1/4") 6mm: Coarse sausages, (summer, salami, pepperoni, snack stick)
(3/8") 10mm: First grind, chili, chorizo, linguisa
(1/2") 12mm: First grind, coarse chili, stew


----------

